# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  ¿qué motiva a los agricultores a producir transgénicos?

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Bryan Manuel Julca Briceño, Mg.[1] (Universidad de Sao Paulo, Brasil) bmjulca@usp.br* *Marcos Fava Neves, Ph.D. [2] (Universidad de Sao Paulo, Brasil) mfaneves@usp.br (www.favaneves.org)*  En las últimas semanas ha cobrado vigencia la discusión sobre el consumo de alimentos genéticamente modificados en el Perú, por lo que venimos conociendo diferentes opiniones de ambientalista, representantes de ONGs, comunicadores, etc., cada uno defendiendo una opinión acorde con su actividad.  Nadie puede cuestionar el derecho fundamental del consumidor a saber dónde, cuándo y en qué condiciones se han producido los productos que ingiere. Este principio, unido a la necesidad de monitorear cualquier anomalía en la cadena de suministros, dio origen a la trazabilidad alimentaria y su regulación internacional. Asimismo, contar con información es el requisito básico para ejercer nuestro derecho de elección en cualquier ámbito de las relaciones humanas, por lo que todo producto transgénico debería ser declarado como tal.  Sin embargo, hasta el momento, la discusión de los transgénicos está incompleta porque no analiza las motivaciones de los agentes que deciden la producción: los agricultores. El enfoque de muchos analistas se centra en el consumo final, como si los productos aparecieran repentinamente convertidos en galletas, jugos o margarinas. Si bien varios de los insumos son importados desde otros países, la real crítica estaría enfocada en la producción interna de transgénicos.  Según la teoría económica, existen dos tipos de estrategias en el mundo de los negocios: producir a menores costos -es decir en ofertar a precios más bajos- o diferenciar los productos –agregar valor que permita imponer un precio extra. A pesar que no todos los agricultores del Perú disponen de estos conocimientos académicos, está claro, por el lado de la estrategia de costos, que cualquier productor quiere mejorar su productividad, invertir lo menos posible y obtener cosechas de buena calidad. Respecto a la estrategia de diferenciación, infelizmente, son muy pocos los que pueden transformar sus productos, acercarlos al consumidor y recibir precios extras, en esto influye el nivel de capacitación, barreras logísticas, escala de producción, desconocimiento de los canales de comercialización, etc.  Basado en lo anterior, la producción de transgénicos despierta el interés de un agricultor “no diferenciado” porque ofrece la posibilidad de mejorar sus rendimientos precarios, de enfrentar el problema del crédito escaso aplicando menos agroquímicos –recordemos que los transgénicos son más resistentes- y de recibir asistencia técnica especializada en el manejo del cultivo. Con esto el productor minifundista espera obtener mayores ingresos en una actividad altamente riesgosa y cargada de intermediarios. En ese sentido, cultivar variedades genéticamente modificadas no constituye un problema moral sujeto a cuestionamientos, es esencialmente un asunto económico. Los agricultores toman decisiones individuales en respuesta a la débil presencia estatal para promover una política alimentaria estructurada.  Pero todos tenemos una cuota de participación en el tema agrario. No solo el Estado Peruano pasó de paternalista a espectador indiferente en las últimas décadas, sino que la población se hizo devota del neoliberalismo a ultranza y desaprueba cualquier incentivo al sector. Esto último resulta contradictorio en una sociedad que ama la gastronomía pero que vive ciega a la realidad rural, fuente de los insumos que alimentan diariamente a los peruanos.  Debe resaltarse que científicamente no existe un consenso respecto a los supuestos efectos nocivos de los transgénicos en la salud, sin embargo está claro que para evitar que su crecimiento afecte la biodiversidad peruana, no basta una prohibición legal, deben atenderse las demandas del sector agrícola. Se requiere de tecnología para mejorar las variedades no transgénicas existentes, de universidades y escuelas técnicas que capaciten eficientemente y de programas de crédito para capital de inversión. Asimismo es indispensable planificar las campañas agrícolas en base en inteligencia comercial, a fin de mantener márgenes de ganancia dignos. De otra parte es elemental promover la formación de polos de desarrollo (clusters) que agreguen valor a la producción local.   Finalmente, debemos considerar seriamente en pagar sobreprecios a nuestros productores para mantener la diversidad alimentaria que gozamos actualmente. No es sustentable ni éticamente correcto seguir disfrutando de tantos beneficios en base a la pobreza del sector rural. El tema central no pasa por prohibir los transgénicos, sino por crear incentivos positivos para evitar su crecimiento.   *REFERENCIAS* Diario El Comercio - Perú. México da luz verde al maíz transgénico. 30 de octubre de 2009. http://elcomercio.pe/impresa/notas/mexico-da-luz-verde-al-maiz-transgenico/20091030/361983 Diario El Comercio - Perú. Cada vez hay más alimentos transgénicos en el Perú y nadie sabe cuáles son. 13 de febrero de 2010. http://elcomercio.pe/noticia/414289/cada-vez-hay-mas-alimentos-transgenicos-peru-nadie-sabe-cuales-son Diario Estadão – Brasil. Metade do milho brasileiro pode ser transgênico em 2010. 14 de noviembre de 2009. http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/vidae,metade-do-milho-brasileiro-pode-ser-transgenico-em-2010,466574,0.htm Diario La Nación – Argentina. La meta es el trigo transgénico. 23 de enero de 2010. http://www.lanacion.com.ar/nota.asp?nota_id=1224660 Empresa Monsanto. Como se produz um transgénico. http://www.monsanto.com.br/institucional/publicacoes/materiais_biotecnologia/pdf/como_se_produz_um_transgenico.pdf Fabio Chaddad - Transgênicos e Agricultura Familiar. 20 de enero del 2010. http://www.agronline.com.br/agronoticias/noticia.php?id=17524 Fava M. N. y Castro, L. T. (2009) - Inserting Small Holders Into Sustainable Value Chains. Handbook of Business Practices and Growth in Emerging Markets - Chapter 13. Satiendra Singh, World Scientific Publishing.  Greenpeace International. Varias consultas. http://www.greenpeace.org International Organization for Standardization. Varias consultas. http://www.iso.org OLIVEIRA, D.P.R. Planejamento estratégico: conceitos, metodologia e práticas. 13. ed. São Paulo: Atlas, 1999. PORTER, Michael E. Estratégia Competitiva. Rio de Janeiro: Campus, 1991.   *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: La sierra puede producir US$1.000 millones en berries Usando menos agua para producir más papas En 2019 el 35% de la caña de azúcar del mundo se usará para producir etanol Más de 800 escolares reciclan aceite inservible para producir jabón en Huánuco Hay más de 200 mil hectáreas en la sierra que podrían utilizarse para producir biocombustibles

----------


## Milton28

Sin duda un tema muy interesante hablar de los alimentos transgenicos, me he puesto ha investigar y ahi cosas sorprendentes que no parecieran que fueran realidad, tambien hay que ver todos lo beneficios que hoy en dia ofrecen, pero realmente seran muy saludables, yo me puse a investigar mas a fondo y encontro esta pagina que a mi parecer es la mas especializada para saber del tema https://alimentostransgenicos.info/ pueden checar para saber mas a detalle y podamos compartir una mejor opinion.

----------

